# Last Visited



## Art (Jan 19, 2015)

I am having an annoying problem with  the  "Last Visited" function on a routine basis.

For some reason, the last visited time shows as about 20  minutes before the current  log in time even though actual time of my last visit was a day or more in the past. And, no, I had not signed into  the Marketplace  or any other TUG functionality since the real time of my last visit.

Any suggestions  on what I can do to get the  last  visit marker  to behave? It is a pain to try to  remember this on my own.

Art


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 19, 2015)

Why is that an issue?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 19, 2015)

note that the "last visit" feature is only a part of the forum.

logging in to the marketplace would have no relation.

this sounds like perhaps an issue with the time on your PC (daylight savings time/timezones?)


----------



## Art (Jan 20, 2015)

I just logged  in.  My PC  says it is 7:28 PM,  1/20/2015

"You last  visited" says January 20, 2015 at 7:00PM.  Or in plain English, 28 minutes ago. 

I don't know if the TUG BBS uses the  same software as FlyerTalk or CruiseCritic, but both of those report the correct time and date  for the last visit, u, i.e.,  a day or two ago.  That is a pretty good indication that it is a bug in the TUG  software, not my  computer.

FWIW, I am running Firefox Version 35.  When I log in tomorrow, I will use IE  9 and see if I  get the same strange behavior.

Art


----------



## billymach4 (Jan 20, 2015)

If TUG were a Bank, Brokerage, Security trading firm then you have a serious problem. 

Here we are talking about timeshares. What is the major problem here? 

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2015)

Who cares? I have been using TUG for at least a dozen years and have never looked (or cared) when the website's clock says I have visited. Fwiw one of my credit cards says my previous visit it the exact one going on at that time. Really, is this important?

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2015)

Art said:


> I just logged  in.  My PC  says it is 7:28 PM,  1/20/2015
> 
> "You last  visited" says January 20, 2015 at 7:00PM.  Or in plain English, 28 minutes ago.
> 
> ...



certainly is bizarre for sure!  wish I had a better answer for you lol

what is the timezone you have set in the bbs (user cp settings)


----------



## Art (Jan 24, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Who cares? I have been using TUG for at least a dozen years and have never looked (or cared) when the website's clock says I have visited. Fwiw one of my credit cards says my previous visit it the exact one going on at that time. Really, is this important?
> 
> Jim



It only matters if one  prefers to look only at topics with new posts since one's last visit.

On most bulletin boards  the last visit flag is used  to determine  which topics are highlighted/bolded to show that they have new content since the user's previous visit..  

This saves the aggravation of reading through posts on a topic to find the ones  that haven't  been  read already.

Art


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

What if you click on New Posts, or Today's Posts?


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 25, 2015)

Art said:


> It only matters if one  prefers to look only at topics with new posts since one's last visit.
> 
> On most bulletin boards  the last visit flag is used  to determine  which topics are highlighted/bolded to show that they have new content since the user's previous visit..
> 
> ...



That would be really annoying for the reason stated above. I sometimes go for weeks without logging in to the bboard. If I know I won't get through all unread posts of interest, I write down the Last Visited date and time so I don't have to view repeats when I come back next.

Fortunately the function is working fine for me.

Sheila


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 25, 2015)

Is this a deal breaker ?


----------



## tonyg (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Art. I can understand why this could be a problem and the only thing I can think of might be that you have TUG set as a home page that triggers the last visit time to your browser start up time. I don't know if there is a setting on the V bulletin software that could cause the problem, but if I see something I'll post again.


----------



## Art (Feb 11, 2015)

Crazy.

I went away for two weeks  and when I  returned,  the  last visit flag was working.

Since it starting working on my  first  use back home, something subtle in the system must  have changed since there was no chance for anything to change  on my PC.

Art


----------

